# Leg of Lamb in the MES.... Finally done...  enjoy



## daveomak

Bride was ready for some Lamb..... So I got a boneless Leg that was ready for stuffing..... And it was in a stretchy netting bag that was used for the re-wrap of the leg later......








Stuffing sauteed... Onions, garlic, mushrooms, parsley, rosemary, S&P and a dash of pepper jelly.....







And of course..... Rosemary Infused 50/50 Olive/Veggie oil that *Chef JimmyJ *was kind enough to let me know how to make

it so I would not get botulism.... The veggies were sauteed in this oil and the Lamb was rubbed down using it.....







Here is the mix going in the meat.....







Wrapping this leg was EASY... too easy... using the netting that came with it and securing it with twine....

Then SP and rosemary oil put all over the outside of the leg......







And into the smoker at 120 Deg F for an hour or so .....  







Heading out to turn up the heat a little and fire up the smoke gen....  

I'm gettin' hungry writing this.... See Ya later.....   Dave


----------



## SmokinAl

Great start Dave!


----------



## africanmeat

yup great start i will wait for it


----------



## rbranstner

Lamb is so wonderful. You are going to love it if you haven't ever had it smoked. I  am long  overdue for a lamb roast myself.


----------



## rdknb

Looking forward to seeing it finished.  I got a boneless leg at Costco yesterday and have been researching smoking it.  My Sons are coming over soon to do some things that need fixing.  My job is to smoke something I have not yet smoked.  I like you stuffing idea a lot


----------



## daveomak

Leg had dried a bit so time for some smoke...... this is Alder chips.....







Smoked at 120... then raised temp to a final of 255 in the smoker...... 







Pulled and foil wrapped when IT reached 145 deg F.... Looks like it is about right to me....







Bride made twice baked spuds and for the final heating a bacon shawl was in order......







It was sure good... wish this pic was a little better .... but it didn't affect the taste.....  







Thanks for lookin'...    Dave


----------



## sprky

I like lamb but my wife will not touch lamb with a 10 foot pole.

I keep trying to tell her it's good not like what she was forced to eat as a kid that tasted nasty


----------



## africanmeat

It looks great Dave i will have a plate like this every day


----------



## venture

Super job, Dave!

I need a slice of that!

For any who might not know.  The garlic infused oil needs to be brought up to temp to avoid botulism.  It is best stored refrigerated.

After seeing this post, I can't wait to get after that lamb roast in my freezer!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

